# Hey guys, from BOARDISM



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Ignoring the fact that you just spammed us on your first post, I certainly hope you're paying people if you expect them to write great content for you before you even have an established reader base, otherwise you're kind of just hoping someone else will do your work for you.


----------



## Boardism (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Jed.

Sorry about the spam, we were just trying to introduce ourselves in a short paragraph, and give a little information about Boardism. Anyway, we are planning on rewarding individuals who contribute to our page, weather it be vouchers to stores, or boardism stickers. Definitely don't want to be sending out the wrong to our fellow boarders!!! 

Curtis


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Erm, I don't think most people want to contribute for stickers or vouchers. You need to pay them real money unless they're getting some real benefit out of it (eg - if you already had an established readership and traffic then people would write for free).

The type of people who will work for stickers at a site with no readership/authority built up yet are not the type of people who will write the quality content you need to set yourself apart from the 500 other boardsports sites.

You may want to re-evaluate your content strategy if it's relying on giving free stickers to people for top notch articles.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Whatever you do, dont send out the wrong.

In other news your website will flail around for a year or 2 before drowning in a pool of mediocrity.
I also read tea leaves.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2 years before they fail? Please the average length of time for any snowboard/board sports start up site is under 6 months, typically around 2.5. 

Content is king and if you offer nothing no one will read it. Frankly the idea has been done to death and offers nothing new. Also judging by the fact you can't write out a descriptive paragraph with proper grammar and spelling I'm going to guess you won't know how to proof read either. 

Sucks to suck seems to be the only phrase that comes to mind to describe this venture you're about to partake in. 

Harsh realities I'm 5 plus years deep in this game and CONTENT is still king!


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

yea, I'm a PR major and id definitely be interested in writing but I'm not doing it for free, maybe if you could set up an internship type deal with my school?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Tony, you have to be kidding yourself. According to your previous posts you have been snowboarding 5 or 6 times and you're demanding to get paid or be given internship credit at your school for writing an article for a boarding website?

I guess being a PR major qualifies for this?


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Tony, you have to be kidding yourself. According to your previous posts you have been snowboarding 5 or 6 times and you're demanding to get paid or be given internship credit at your school for writing an article for a boarding website?
> 
> I guess being a PR major qualifies for this?


hey dickbag, nice to meet you. apparently I'm good enough to have a job teaching so perhaps you should show yourself the door, especially considering you were not involved in the conversation between me and the OP


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread is gold. gold jerry, gold.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Always nice to wake up to some comedy


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

You're right. With your 5 or 6 days of riding experience, your writing will generate a ton of traffic to OP's website. 

So, how much do you think OP should pay you? :dunno:


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ok I'm done with the childish games. have fun wasting your valuable time heckling people.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You do realize that the OP isn't really in a position to qualify to give any internships right?

They're just random guys with an idea for a board related website who registered a domain, not really the official type thing schools want for internship credit. Heck, they're still using hotmail for their email.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

tony10 said:


> ok I'm done with the childish games. have fun wasting your valuable time heckling people.


They were only just getting started


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

This is now my favorite thread.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> this thread is gold. gold jerry, gold.


Why do they call it Ovaltine? The mug is round. The jar is round. They should call it Roundtine.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm gonna sit here and pick my nose.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i would incorporate MORE into the site, to be quite honest. i don't think that including all boardsports will be enough. perhaps consider incorporating small breed dog photos, smartphone update tutorials, and intermediate woodworking videos as well.

as a full time web developer, i understand your frustration. i too, dedicate many days to developing breathtaking websites that will save countless seconds switching tabs and searching reliable news sources in the future. 

i would be happy to contribute any cross-platform knowledge, such as which highback angles are most helpful to learning varial heelflips, or which rash guards are most conducive to maintaining a proper buttering technique during the summer.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Why do they call it Ovaltine? The mug is round. The jar is round. They should call it Roundtine.


Pi r not square. Pi r round. Cake r square.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Why do they call it Ovaltine? The mug is round. The jar is round. They should call it Roundtine.


Puke. That's a funny word.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds like Boardworld, or ThrillOn, or ___ or ____or____

...........good luck anyway


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

tony10 said:


> yea, I'm a PR major and id definitely be interested in writing but I'm not doing it for free, maybe if you could set up an internship type deal with my school?





tony10 said:


> hey dickbag, nice to meet you. apparently I'm good enough to have a job teaching so perhaps you should show yourself the door, especially considering you were not involved in the conversation between me and the OP


Teaching what? I hope it's a deportment / etiquette class. 


I'm with Stan here, I'd like to see some more variety in your content. Maybe some DIY projects. Like making your own snowshoes for example. Like these:










In all seriousness, good on you guys for having a go but you'll have to dedicate a lot of time to this and really sell yourselves to have any chance of getting up and running to a point where you're a profitable business. This is a medium that's been beaten to death so separating yourselves from the rest of the sites doing the same thing will be key. You need to market heavily on what's different about your site compared to all the others.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Boardism sounds like someone needs a nap. Boardgasm..............now that sounds like something people would be into.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

better go copyright that before i do


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Boardism sounds like someone needs a nap. Boardgasm..............now that sounds like something people would be into.


Yea the name throws me off. First thing I think of is being chronically bored and the illness is called Boredism. 

But good luck though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thems lookin like some prison shower flippy floppies.....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

WHY am I not allowed to post yoga pant pics anymore WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hardasacatshead said:


> Teaching what? I hope it's a deportment / etiquette class.
> Maybe some DIY projects. Like making your own snowshoes for example. Like these:


cinderfella, runs out of block B shower


----------

